# Handgun advice



## ATN082268 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

I wanted to ask some advice about choosing a particular handgun for home defense and possibly as concealed carry down the road. The primary use in any case will be home defense. I am a novice and price probably won't be an issue unless you start getting really silly. I was kind of leaning towards a Smith and Wesson. 357 Revolver with a 3 or 4 inch barrel. Also, what kind of ammunition would you consider using for home defense? Thank you. 

Sincerely, 

Andrew


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Nothing wrong with a revolver for home defense. And, when it comes to revolvers, you can't do much better than buying a S&W. A 3" or 4" barrel is a good choice for home use. My favorite S&W .357 mag. is the model 66 or 686. Both are stainless steel versions. 

In regards to ammo, you can get anything from about 110 grain to 190 grain bullets. I prefer jacketed hollow-points for self-defense use. I also lean towards a heavier grain bullet, such as a 158 grain. 

There are many brands of premium rounds intended for self-defense use. It's pretty much just a personal preference. 

Anyways, take a good look at what's available in the S&W line. Take your time, as prices can and will vary greatly. Same goes with availability. If you stick to a good name firearm such as S&W, chances are very good, you won't lose much (if any) money years down the road, if you should to decide to trade it in or sell it, as it will appreciate in value. 

Good luck to you and welcome to the forum.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Those were good choices in the Smith lineup. The 686 is a beefier gun than the 66 and will take a lot more 357s before it thinks of loosening up,but even the 66 takes a lot to get there.The good thing is you can shoot 38 Special for practice and shoot fewer 357s just to verify sight 0 and keep familiar with the extra recoil.

I'm not a big Ruger DA revolver fan but they are a strong gun.The SP101 is small and more suited to carry,and the GP100 is close in size to the 686.The triggers usually aren't as good as a Smith but it doesn't take much for a good gunsmith to smooth it out.

I'm like Paratrooper,I prefer the heavier bullets but the 125gr HP was the best stopping round years ago.Whether it still is or not I'm not sure but you can look up ballistic tests of current ammo and what seems to be the top few rounds.Evan Marshall and Ed Sannow (I believe) used to do a lot of studies on real life shootings and compiled a lot of info on what rounds performed best but I haven't heard anything about them in years.Mas Ayoob probably has some info along these lines but I don't really follow his writings much,he seems wishy washy and changes his mind with to suit the current rage.I personally would just carry a good 158gr.Don't get into the heavier bullets,they're more for hunting and can have too much penetration.Remember it doesn't take much to poke through sheetrock and enter the next room on a miss or shoot through.

Since you're new try to find a shooting coach to help you learn,handguns are harder to shoot than long guns so learning from the start without bad habits helps immensely.Practice a lot with the 38s because they are low recoiling,then advance to the 357s.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

A good .357 with a 4" barrel is about the best all-around handgun. I prefer a heavier model as to lighter ones as recoils is easier for the practice you will need. First off get a basic handgun safety course, then find a range that rents handguns so you can try out a few to get a better feel for what you like in feel and comfort in shooting. Then make your purchase. Practice ammo can be .38 spl which can be found reasonable cheap, and good jacket hollow point for home or self defense. A good holster and you will good to go from there.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

One thing to think about for home defense (aside from the fact that .357's are LOUD) is muzzle flash. Different types of ammo will have different flash signatures. Our department issue was S&W 125 gr HP and it was like a photographer's strobe going off in front of your face. You were totally blind after the first shot. I found that a 158 gr lead SWC with a moderate/stiff charge of Unique had almost no muzzle flash and then I found the .45 ACP and a 1911. I never looked back from there. What ever you pick, practice with the ammo that you will carry (or at least a close reload to it), get used to the recoil and muzzle flash, learn to shoot it well. For .357's the 686 is a much better gun than the K frame 66 or 19, I have a Ruger Security-Six that is hell for strong. Revolvers are a fine weapon and a .357 is a terrific round, but it does take getting used to and revolvers are a PITA to clean, ESPECIALLY if you've bee shooting .38 special ammo in a .357. A Lewis Lead Remover will be your friend if you choose to do that as it will clear out the .38 special "ring" in the chamber very quickly. Revolvers are simple, strong and reliable and with a LOT of practice just a quick to load as an autoloader. If you learn to shoot and hit what you are shooting at, a .357 is a fearsome beast indeed. Other calibers are the 9mm (much softer recoil and very accurate), .38 super, 40 S&W (I find it has a very sharp recoil and my wrists just won't take it) and the .45 ACP. All have their pluses and minuses it's just a matter of what you can handle best. It's much more important to get good hits with something than to have the biggest eargesplittinloudenboomer on the block. Have fun, practice and get good instruction.


----------



## ATN082268 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone who has offered (or will offer) advice for my situation. It has been very helpful and appreciated.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

ATN082268 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I wanted to ask some advice about choosing a particular handgun for home defense and *possibly as concealed carry down the road*. The primary use in any case will be home defense. I am a novice and price probably won't be an issue unless you start getting really silly. I was kind of leaning towards a Smith and Wesson. 357 Revolver with a 3 or 4 inch barrel. Also, what kind of ammunition would you consider using for home defense? Thank you.
> Andrew


You mention possibly using it for carry down the road....... While S&W 357 revolvers are fine weapons, you might want to getting a semi automatic handgun instead which can also be used for home defense.......

Some manufacturer options for semi automatic handguns(in no special order) are..
S&W
Springfield
Glock
Beretta
Bersa
Sig Saur
Kahr
Ruger

Choosing a weapon is a personal choice..... You will get suggestions on specific models from other posters (keep in mind this is *their *choice.. it might not be best for you).... One suggestion is if you are close to a dealer(with a range) that rents weapons it is best to try a few to see if it "feels" right for you and how it shoots........

Welcome to the forum and good luck on your pursuit of a weapon..........


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

it seems you are hesitant about an automatic. i wonder why? a lot of good choices now. anyways, my choice would be a s&w 686. can load it up with .357s or practice with the .38s. am considering this myself. recently shoot it with .38s and loved it(6" barrel). as always, it comes down to a personal decision. but check it out.


----------



## ATN082268 (Dec 2, 2013)

donk123 said:


> it seems you are hesitant about an automatic. i wonder why? a lot of good choices now. anyways, my choice would be a s&w 686. can load it up with .357s or practice with the .38s. am considering this myself. recently shoot it with .38s and loved it(6" barrel). as always, it comes down to a personal decision. but check it out.


 For home defense, I suspect that most situations will be resolved within 5 rounds and within 20 feet. Does anyone have some statistics to back up or refute that statement? If I am right about that, then I would want the most reliable handgun possible. To me, Revolvers seem less prone to malfunction than Semi-automatics in general.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

ATN082268 said:


> For home defense, I suspect that most situations will be resolved within 5 rounds and within 20 feet. Does anyone have some statistics to back up or refute that statement? If I am right about that, then I would want the most reliable handgun possible. To me, Revolvers seem less prone to malfunction than Semi-automatics in general.


I would say your synopsis is correct. I would add to what you stated that once a citizen pulls a sidearm and the perp(s) see it, almost always they take off running. When you consider the fact that somewhere around 1500 to 1600 bad people are killed each year by civilians with approximately 2.5 million civilian uses of firearms for protection, you can see that very few good people actually wind up killing their assailants. And of those bad guys who do get shot by civilians, the percentage of them expiring from their wounds is higher than those who die from police shootings of bad guys. There are very real reasons for this but suffice it to say that an armed citizen is a serious threat to the health and well being of bad people.

As for distances and numbers of rounds fired, let me put it this way. You are not going to find anyone saying that they wished they had less ammunition loaded in their sidearm. Suppose you are accosted by multiple assailants? And there is the issue of extreme activity when you find yourself in a situation where you must fire that gun. You are correct about revolvers having a higher incidence of reliability than semi-auto pistols... in general. But there are some pistols that have such a high incidence of reliability and a proven track record that this comparison is largely a moot point. Better to say that what you carry should be more geared towards what fits and serves your particular wants, needs, and requirements.

I would advise that you not just jump into this without first giving much consideration as to what is really the best for your specific case. I know you are doing this because otherwise, you wouldn't be here asking questions. Take this further and handle as many different self defense handguns as you can. Visit a major gun show. Try to find a range where you can rent different guns to see how they fair with you. And continue your research. There are good a valid arguments for both types of sidearms so do try to keep an open mind in all of this. You will hear a lot of pro and con discussion so be prepared to sort out the nonsense from the serious and valid stuff.

FWIW, my primary carry is one of my gen3 Glock 23's (.40S&W). I trust this gun to do what is needed should the time ever arise when I must call upon it to save my skin, or that of someone else. Hope this all helps you in your search for what is best for you.


----------



## yardbird (Nov 11, 2013)

You should go out and rent some pistols BEFORE you buy one and consider a 9mm (cheaper to shoot & less recoil) plus a poly gun such as a Glock/XDm/M&P/PPQ would be easier to master with their triggers than a double action revolver for a novice. Whatever you buy, get a quality firearm and read up about CS/QA with the manufacturer you like. Good luck.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

The autos do have a capacity advantage over a revolver for sure,as long as you don't get into the sub compacts,and a lot of them have triggers better than a revolver but with practice it becomes a moot point.When you get those long heavy pulls you subconsciously concentrate more on keeping a smooth pull and keeping the sights on target,but you will probably be slower on follow up shots.While the 357 does have less rounds,it can also be more devastating than a 9mm.I'm relying on older testing but I don't think things have changed dramatically.Autos are reliable if you buy a good one and use good ammp,they aren't what they were a few decades ago.There is still crap out there,but there is also a lot of quality out there also.

You really have to figure out your situation.What is your neighborhood like?Are you more likely to have a burglar or a gang force their way in?If multiples are likely at my house I have a short shotgun ready with a pistol for backup,if it's one or 2 my pistol doesn't make me feel under gunned.Just an average quote today is 3-3-3, 3 shots in 3 seconds at 3 yards,that's your average defensive shooting.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

One disadvantage to a revolver, is being limited to 5 or 6 rounds. I've always been of the mindset that more is better when it comes to rounds. 

One option is a DAO (double action only) pistol. Some call it a revolver with a magazine. I have a Beretta 92D Centurion. It holds 15+1 rounds of 9mm, doesn't have a safety and is very easy to operate. It has night sights as well, and they work great. It has a long pull trigger, but once you get used to it, it's just fine. 

I've had it now for about 10 yrs. or so. I've fired countless rounds thru it and have yet to experience any problems or issues with it. Even with the DAO function, you can still go thru a full mag within a matter of few seconds. 

In regards to function and dependability, it's about as close as you can come to a revolver. Price wise, it most likely will be less than a S&W revolver.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

My first reliable carry piece was a REVOLVER ruger secure (not security) six. Autos were not as reputable. I knew drawing out my 357 secure six, that it would fire.
I would not clean it, I totally neglected that revolver when it came to cleaning and oiling. But it stayed with me ,as my go to trustworthy piece ,,,pull the trigger and it was guaranteed to fire. Had to re-blue it a few times. But then it just didn't matter. It was a beaut of a gun that was DEPENDABLE


----------



## Tennjed (Oct 21, 2011)

pic said:


> My first reliable carry piece was a REVOLVER ruger secure (not security) six. Autos were not as reputable. I knew drawing out my 357 secure six, that it would fire.
> I would not clean it, I totally neglected that revolver when it came to cleaning and oiling. But it stayed with me ,as my go to trustworthy piece ,,,pull the trigger and it was guaranteed to fire. Had to re-blue it a few times. But then it just didn't matter. It was a beaut of a gun that was DEPENDABLE


Are you sure it wasn't a Speed six or a Service Six? I have never heard of a secure six, and nothing comes up about them on Internet searches


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

for now, revovlvers do have a better reliability issue than pistols. but pistols have come a long way,(s&w,glock,beretta,sig). revolvers will give you piece of mind with reliability, pistols will give you piece of mind with added capacity.could't agree with southern boy any more. check out the trigger pulls and see what YOU like best, regardless what anyone else says.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

My choices? Either a Smith & Wesson, or a Ruger 357 Magnum revolver with a four inch barrel, exposed hammer spur, and a soft rubber Hogue Monogrip. Get one with a six shot cylinder and you'll be able to pick up some nice 'n speedy Safariland, 'Comp II' speedloaders.

Secondarily, get yourself a good strong gun belt; and purchase your holster and speedloader pouches from the same leather shop. (Mine came from Matt Del Fatti, and Wm. Tucker. Another good leather crafter is Kramer Gunleather.)

Personally, I think your biggest obstacle is going to be learning how to handle a pistol correctly in a self-defense situation. (Not as easy as you might think!)

Education and Training|Education and Training

My wife and I own, both, a Smith & Wesson Model 686, and a Ruger SP101. Each is a very fine self-defense, AND range practice handgun. What's the most common mistake I see novices make when they show up at the range with a brand new handgun? Either too small a frame, or too short a barrel on the gun to effectively work and practice with. I've been a firearms instructor for many years; so there's some justification for me to warn you that: A novice with a semiautomatic pistol (and especially with a Glock) literally makes my blood run cold!

In fact, just last weekend I walked off a public gun range after I observed a teenager covering both his own father, and several others (My wife and I among them!) with the muzzle of his dad's Glock. If you say something in a situation like this you risk starting an argument. So the best thing to do is to immediately leave the range.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd recommend a larger semi handgun or revolver (full size) for home defense and look for something smaller and lighter for carry.

2 guns for very different purposes... I recently picked up a GP100 .357 3" barrel for HD & range use... and use a Sig P226 Tac Ops (9mm) for primary HD and when I teach classes. For carry, however, I use a much smaller Sig P238 (.380) and it fits with any attire. I train with the P238 for carry... but it has it's limitations as a HD/range gun. For a HD gun I suggest going with as large a caliber as you are comfortable with and consider capacity as well... the more rounds the better imo for a HD gun. Carry guns serve a different purpose and you can go as big or small as your willing to adapt to (Concealed carry wise)... larger sizes will give added range (distance/accuracy) and often hold larger calibers vs a smaller, shorter distance handgun with predominantly smaller calibers.

I used to carry a larger frame gun, but found myself occasionally leaving it home due to either my attire or it's weight.... I personally find a smaller, lighter gun is much easier to carry... and I find myself carrying everywhere and everyday (which is my goal). Some don't mind the larger handguns for carry, but for me it came down to finding a size I was willing to carry everyday & everywhere comfortably and confidently. I do trade off capacity for size though... this must be a consideration as well. During Winter/Fall I will sometimes carry a larger frame (easier to conceal due to jackets). Also, I may carry a larger caliber/higher capacity depending on the area I'm heading out to... so it helps to have a few guns to fulfil different rolls (imo). Everyone is different and what works for me may not work for you, this topic has as many opinions as there are calibers out there.

As an active LEO in the Detroit area... I have yet to hear of a long, drawn out gunfight that lasted more than a few rounds (3-4)... and most are at very close distances. While I'm sure they have happened, they are not as common as one would think... and all the "shots fired" calls I've responded to have only been a few rounds fired.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

ATN082268:
Since your looking for a revolver that serves two purposes, home defense and concealed carry, I would suggest an S&W Model 640 .357 all stainless 2 1/8" barrel, because of it"s small grip size and barrel length it can be concealed in a pocket holster or inside the waistband holster and covered with a T-shirt or short sleeve shirt in the summer. It is very easy to control with .38's because of it's all steel construction and since it's a .357 you can practice with it using .38's and not have to worry about wearing out the gun or the shooter. For home and self defense you can use .38 hollow points, try different brands to see which ones you can shoot best with as the recoil will be different depending on bullet weight and velocities, and choose the most powerful round that you can effectively control. It is however a brute using .357's and I wouldn't recommend them for self defense purposes. I'm assuming that this may be your first and only handgun and you may or may not buy another one. Another advantage to a revolver is the ability to use shot loads if desired. I'm in Arizona and like to go hiking and carry mine with shot loads in addition to a semi auto .45. Look to spend between $600 to $700 for a new one.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

TAPnRACK said:


> I'd recommend a larger semi handgun or revolver (full size) for home defense and look for something smaller and lighter for carry.
> 
> 2 guns for very different purposes ... I recently picked up a GP100 .357 3" barrel for HD & range use ... and use a Sig P226 Tac Ops (9mm) for primary HD and when I teach classes. For carry, however, I use a much smaller Sig P238 (.380) and it fits with any attire. I train with the P238 for carry ... but it has it's limitations as a HD/range gun. For a HD gun I suggest going with as large a caliber as you are comfortable with and consider capacity as well ... the more rounds the better IMO for a HD gun.
> 
> ...


 Good morning! What an interesting post. In one reply you've managed to touch on almost all of the thorny CQB pistol gunfighting problems I've ever wracked my brain over. Me? I've come to several different conclusions; and, if it's OK, I'd like to share them with you.

I'm sure many, many people keep different firearms for self-defense, on the one hand; and home defense, on the other. I guess I've done this, too, but not for a long time. I'm one of these people who shoots a pistol: faster, and straighter than most. There are, also, numerous tried and true reasons, 'Why' I have spent countless hours: practicing with a handgun, expended thousands and thousands of rounds, and taught myself to, both, behave and do things in a carefully predetermined way.

Personally, I'll carry exactly the same pistol with me for months at a time. I do this because I very much need to, 'tune' into whatever handgun I'm currently using for self-defense. Why? Because I've learned that - while I might be just as fast, with whatever handgun I get unexpectedly caught with - I'm neither as accurate, nor able to consistently engage well over distance when I move back and forth among different handgun models.

The pistol I carry around all day long is the same pistol that I sleep with under my pillow at night, and would (at least, initially) engage with if our home were ever invaded, again. (It's NOT a forgettable experience!) Now, is it important to be able to, 'engage well over distance'? Well, ....... Dave Spaulding, and I think so!

Fortunately, or otherwise, I've had more than my fair share of experience with this sort of thing; and one of my greatest personal fears is to suddenly be caught, 'flatfooted' in a close quarter pistol gunfight. One of the things I've learned about armed engagements is that the other guy tends to attack - to make his first move - from within that distance I will describe as his own, 'personal combat comfort zone'. If there's, 'a trick' to staying alive in a CQB pistol gunfight it's that your best chance to survive is to take deliberate and effective action BEFORE the other guy is quite ready to do exactly the same thing, himself!

To my mind (and within reason) there's no such thing as a personal sidearm that's either, 'too large' or, 'too heavy'. If I've got to unexpectedly, 'slap leather' fast then I want to come out with the biggest, baddest, straightest shooting, and hardest hitting piece of, 'heavy metal' in the fight! I want a large caliber, and a long sight radius, too. In years past I carried either a full size Colt 1911, or a Browning P35.

Today I carry either a Glock Model 21, or a Model 19. Because of the physical differences between these two pistols I'm, unquestionable, 'better' with the G-21 than I am with the G-19. I shoot the both of them well; but, it takes a lot more work, practice, and concentration for me to be as effective with the G-19 as I am with the G-21. If there's a personal determinant, I will admit that I'm a lot more experienced with the 21 than I am with the 19; but, still, I regularly practice with both. (Just not at the same time because that might screw my otherwise superlative proprioceptive reflexes up!)

Yes, I always, 'dress around the gun'; but, at the same time, I really don't care who might, 'make' me. I've got a lot of, 'hardware' around my waist; and if someone wants to stare and figure out what I'm wearing then let him! (What do I care? I'm legal!) Neither do I believe that the important thing in a gunfight is to, 'have a gun'. That's sophist rationale. I call comfortable carry handguns like this, 'pacifier pistols'; and, to my mind, only people who've never actually been in a real world, life or sudden death, pistol gunfight accommodate themselves by behaving this way.

I'm, also, a firearms instructor; and I, also, own far more guns than I, personally, might ever need; BUT, I always carry one or two of the same four pistols around with me; and one of them is my backup; so, with me, it's always one of the same three pistols that I end up using for, both, practice and self-defense. Neither would I ever, '_trade off capacity for size_'. That's a tradeoff that could cost a fellow his life! For instance all of us are concerned about the too often largely ineffective stopping power of self-defense handgun cartridges.

If everybody still carried 45 Long Colt caliber handguns I doubt there'd be a, 'stopping problem'; but, today things have changed; and we don't. Today's pistoleros rely on: smaller calibers, tighter groups, multiple shots, and rapid fire in order to neutralize a similarly armed threat. 44 Special, 45 Long Colt, and 44 Magnum pistols have much too slow a rate-of-fire, and way too much muzzle flip and sight recovery time to make effective personal combat pistols.

Consequently, I prefer to carry and use a handgun with: substantial weight, a conventional (but, 'heavier') caliber, a longer sight radius, and as large a magazine capacity as practical. I've learned that anytime I compromise one, or more, of these specifications, the life I'm putting in the most jeopardy is my own. You've said, '_I may carry a larger caliber/higher capacity depending on the area I'm heading out to ... _' Now you sound like me when I admit to carrying in C-3 while I'm moving around inside an urban environment (like my home and yard). The wisecrack I always get is, '_What are you, ....... psychic!_' '_How do you know when you will, or won't, need a gun?_'

So, you're active LEO in the Detroit area! Wow, I certainly don't envy you the experience! I, also, believe you when you say, '_I have yet to hear of a long, drawn out gunfight that lasted more than a few rounds (3-4) ... and most are at very close distances._' That is, however, unacceptable rationale for downgrading to smaller magazines with less capacity and firepower. A (potential) modern day, pistol gunfighter needs increased magazine capacity in order to be able to adequately address: personal accuracy and stopping power issues, as well as the (very real) possibility of having to face multiple assailants.

The best way to defend yourself in a CQB pistol gunfight is to be more prepared, more practiced, more accurate, and more willing and able to engage with a handgun at close quarters than your opponent. If there's another survival advantage a person needs it's, what I would describe as, the unique advantage of being able to, '*SEE IT COMING*' and immediately form some sort of expedient plan to thwart the other guy's attempt to: surprise, dominate, and win.

Now, does this final requirement demand a certain amount of prescience? (That old wisecrack!) You bet it does! So, where does this sort of foresight come from? It comes from never allowing yourself to, 'feel comfortable' about either your equipment, other people, or your immediate surroundings. (It's true, then, that, '*COMPLACENCY KILLS!*')

Me? I carry the same large caliber pistol around all day long; and I sleep with it underneath my pillow at night. I'm well practiced; and, when I draw, it feels like an extension of my own body. It's no more difficult for me to point shoot than it is to point my finger. Frankly, I wouldn't be able to shoot as confidently (and well) as I do were I to frequently switch between pistols. I need to use, pretty much, the same gun in order to excel - Especially when I'm a little nervous.

In spite of the current popular rage for small handguns, and the public's never-ending passion for, 'being comfortable', I've got a lifetime of experience that has taught me small (or smaller) handguns don't work well in big, real world gunfights. Consequently, the entirely believable fact that most of the, 'shots fired' police calls you respond to involve less than 3 or 4 discharged rounds is a non-sequitur. The desperado who might someday end up shooting at you will - I am certain - keep right on firing until he either hits you, or runs out of ammunition.

Furthermore, anytime someone allows himself to be engaged, '_at very close distance_', ....... well, that person has already done everything all wrong!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Tennjed said:


> Are you sure it wasn't a Speed six or a Service Six? I have never heard of a secure six, and nothing comes up about them on Internet searches


You are absolutely correct, just opened up the storage. It is a "police service six"
Thanks.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> You are absolutely correct, just opened up the storage. It is a "police service six"
> Thanks.


I too, thought you were wrong, but I'm just too polite to say anything. :mrgreen:


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

For a good .357 mag I carry the Ruger GP100 with 125gr JHP
For a good gun that you can do both with I carry a S&W 3913 9mm 8+1 with Meprolights. It is a gun large enough for defense of home or streets and you can carry it everywhere. "
only cost me $300. 
Having a gun is the #1 rule.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I too, thought you were wrong, but I'm just too polite to say anything. :mrgreen:


foretting the gun model , makes me older then you, :smt017


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

ATN082268 said:


> For home defense, I suspect that most situations will be resolved within 5 rounds and within 20 feet. Does anyone have some statistics to back up or refute that statement? If I am right about that, then I would want the most reliable handgun possible. To me, Revolvers seem less prone to malfunction than Semi-automatics in general.


5 Advantages of the Revolver | The Daily Caller


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

ATN082268 said:


> For home defense, I suspect that most situations will be resolved within 5 rounds and within 20 feet. Does anyone have some statistics to back up or refute that statement? If I am right about that, then I would want the most reliable handgun possible. To me, Revolvers seem less prone to malfunction than Semi-automatics in general.


'_Resolved within 5 rounds_' A better word than, 'resolved' would be, 'stopped'. The right answer? Maybe, but, not always. (And you've got to keep your group nice 'n tight!)

'_Within 20 feet_' That's the, 'MSZ'. (Mutual Suicide Zone!) Ideally, you want to, at least, incapacitate a similarly armed threat at greater distance than that.


----------



## Bhoffman (Nov 10, 2013)

Glock Doctor said:


> A novice with a semiautomatic pistol (and especially with a Glock) literally makes my blood run cold!
> 
> In fact, just last weekend I walked off a public gun range after I observed a teenager covering both his own father, and several others (My wife and I among them!) with the muzzle of his dad's Glock.


How does that make a Glock a bad thing?


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Bhoffman said:


> How does that make a Glock a bad thing?


It doesn't. A Glock is neither good, nor bad. It's the jerk standing behind a Glock that worries me.


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

I like my 357 Magnum S&W Model 60 Pro - 3" Barrel for home and carry. Also depending on how I'm dressed (mostly for pocket carry) I might have my 357 Magnum S&W Model 640 in use\rotation. To me both are a pleasure to shoot.

Good luck with your decision.



ATN082268 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I wanted to ask some advice about choosing a particular handgun for home defense and possibly as concealed carry down the road. The primary use in any case will be home defense. I am a novice and price probably won't be an issue unless you start getting really silly. I was kind of leaning towards a Smith and Wesson. 357 Revolver with a 3 or 4 inch barrel. Also, what kind of ammunition would you consider using for home defense? Thank you.
> 
> ...


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Glock Doctor said:


> It doesn't. A Glock is neither good, nor bad. It's the jerk standing behind a Glock that worries me.


Much simpler stated than I have,it is one pistol that will separate those that can handle a pistol and those that can't.I find it odd that 30 some years ago the same was said about a 1911-they're dangerous.


----------



## ATN082268 (Dec 2, 2013)

Glock Doctor said:


> '_Resolved within 5 rounds_' A better word than, 'resolved' would be, 'stopped'. The right answer? Maybe, but, not always. (And you've got to keep your group nice 'n tight!)
> 
> '_Within 20 feet_' That's the, 'MSZ'. (Mutual Suicide Zone!) Ideally, you want to, at least, incapacitate a similarly armed threat at greater distance than that.


 I guess a lot of the shooting distance in home defense situations will depend upon the layout and size of the house. In most normal houses that I've been in, most shots will be within 20 feet. I agree that you'd want to engage a target at a greater distance but there are a lot of things indoors which will block line of sight. Now if the fight spills outside the house, shots certainly have a greater chance of being more than 20 feet but I'd just be glad to flush a pest out of the house


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

rex said:


> Much simpler stated than I have; it is one pistol that will separate those that can handle a pistol and those that can't. I find it odd that 30 some years ago the same was said about a 1911 - they're dangerous.


Yes! This is one of the most difficult firearm safety concepts to get across on a gun forum. 'Plastic pistols' in general, and Glock pistols in particular are more than guns; they're a 21st century cultural phenomenon. I've spent my entire life around guns; and, I'm sure, thousands of hours on various firing lines. I've either been there, or gotten there shortly after people have had, 'accidents' with guns. I've, both, 'ducked' bullets, and been grazed by them, too; and, you know what? '_You can't talk to a brick wall._' People either, 'get it', or they don't.

30 years ago people were, indeed, very leery of 1911's. (I ought to know because I was there, too.) Why? Because just like Glocks, today, more gun accidents occurred with 1911's than ever would, or could, have occur with revolvers. What wasn't prevalent, though, 30/50 years ago is the extant popular attitude, '_I can handle it; and nothing bad is going to happen to me!_' At the present time I know, or have known so many people that have had ND/AD's with guns that I'm no longer able to count them all.

On weekends my wife will no longer allow me go to a public range that's located only a few miles from our house. 'Why?' Because - unlike the comparatively quiet times during the week when all the, 'regulars' are there - on Saturdays and Sundays this public firing line can very easily become, 'Wild West City'!

If it's accepted that revolvers are the safest of all handguns, then, it follows that semiautomatic pistols are, by degree, less safe to handle; and, among semiautomatic pistols the Glock's, 'unfettered safety characteristics' are the most unsafe modern pistol design of all.

Here is probably the right place to attempt to overcome all of Glock's advertising bull crap, and point out that *THERE ARE NOT, 'THREE SAFETIES' ON EVERY GLOCK PISTOL* - There are not! Instead there is only one user-applied/user-actuated safety on a (factory-stock) Glock; and, in this older gunman's considered opinion, it's precipitously located on the trigger.

*How Many Safeties Are There - Really - On A Glock Pistol?*



ATN082268 said:


> I guess a lot of the shooting distance in home defense situations will depend upon the layout and size of the house. In most normal houses that I've been in, most shots will be within 20 feet. I agree that you'd want to engage a target at a greater distance but there are a lot of things indoors which will block line of sight. Now if the fight spills outside the house, shots certainly have a greater chance of being more than 20 feet but I'd just be glad to flush a pest out of the house.


Sure! I have no argument with this line of reasoning. At the same time, though, I see that I've failed to put the, 'MSZ idea' across.

When it comes to being inside your home YOU should know all of the very best spots at which to engage an intruder, as well as all of the best open and available lines and angles of fire around the home. Why? Because it's this sort of foreknowledge that gives you the, 'edge' needed in order to engage, successfully, at and inside 7 1/2 yards. THAT is, 'Why'.

Just about anyone can use a pistol with deadly effect at such close range. Here all CQB pistol gunfighting comes down to is simply who's faster, and who hits whom, FIRST!

The point I would make is that THIS is exactly, 'Where' you do NOT want to be in a CQB pistol gunfight. I guess I'm saying that IF, '_there are a lot of things indoors which will block line of sight_' then every time an intruder steps in front of, or around, one of these objects it's reasonable to expect someone like me to be there, waiting!

(When I was a young man, and we used to play these games, the hard fast rule was, '*HE WHO MOVES FIRST, &#8230;&#8230; LOSES!*')

7 1/2 yard pistol engagements are extremely dangerous situations. Generally speaking, and for most people, I think it's far better to be able to rely on accuracy than it is to rely on speed.

That's all I'm saying. Anytime you engage, 'up close and personal' with pistols you need some sort of advantage in order to increase your odds to survive. Just standing there and shooting it out amounts to no more than mutual suicide. Other firearm instructors teach students to, '_get off the X_'; additionally I, also, teach students to, '_stay out of, 'the MSZ_'. 'How' do you do that? You either follow my posts; or, you'd have to study with me.


----------



## topgun47 (Sep 18, 2013)

ATN082268 said:


> Thank you everyone who has offered (or will offer) advice for my situation. It has been very helpful and appreciated.


One thing I'd like to add: What ever you choose, practice until you become proficient with your weapon.


----------

